# German shepherd listed at #2 most likely to turn on owner....



## drew123 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey guys I havent posted in a while, being busy with school, but I recently ran up on this list that was entitled "25 dangerous dog breeds most likely to turn on their owners" as it was dealing with dogs I figured I'd have look. I was nearly shocked to see that the German Shepherd was #2 on the list. Now, I know that the GSD is known for being protective and likely to attack in defense of their loved ones, but turning on their owners? You've got to be kiding me. I know my one year old, the same one who has a kitten as her best friend, would not turn on me. I was just wanting to see all of your opinions on this. Here is the link to the list: http://www.dognotebook.com/15-dangerous-dog-breeds-most-likely-to-turn-on-their-owners/2/


----------



## drew123 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heres a pic of her and her kitten..


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Reads like a list of "Dog's you don't want to bite you" more than a list of dogs prone to turning. No small dogs on that list.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I wouldn't dispute the list. They gave good descriptions of what the breeds on the list were bred for and capable of.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Its an opinion based article. Similar to garbage you read in the Huffington Post


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

kr16 said:


> Its an opinion based article. Similar to garbage you read in the Huffington Post


Across the board the most dangerous breeds listed by everyone are the top 4 in this article. You would be hard pressed not to find a GSD on a dangerous breed list pretty much anywhere. It's always been Pits, Rotts and GSD's for as long as I can remember.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Urgh.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Working in a boarding facility, I'm WAY more likely on any given day to be bitten by Daschunds or Chihuahuas than anything else. In fact, the only serious bite I've ever had at work was from a Bichon. I almost had to leave work to get stitches. GSD's, Rotties, Pits, etc may be capable of more damage when they do bite, but the most likely to bite me is not among those breeds.


----------



## drew123 (Feb 17, 2014)

I've always heard that German shepherd were capable of being dangerous. But I just thought it was a little ridiculous to make a list claiming they turn on their owners. I actually think it's a little ridiculous to single out any specific breed. Any mistreated or dog, not in its right mind is just as likely to become aggressive as another. But you're right, it doesn't surprise me that its common for GSD's to end up on these lists.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I too have been chomped on by a chihuahua, i cant say it hurt but it went from fine to bat crap crazy in about .2 seconds. 
Andrew has been nailed by a mini dachshund, it did not hurt him either but it did spray anal gland all over his new pants.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

These lists on the internet are just made up by someone paid to make up lists. 

I never pay that much attention to them.


----------



## drew123 (Feb 17, 2014)

It's just a little frustrating because a lot of people see these lists and actually believe them.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, i think if Tyson or Shiggs turned on me i would be quick to get them to the vet to find out what is going on.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

The day I read all guide dogs for the blind are Pits is the day I will believe this list. Get ready, the insurance companies just found another way to send our homeowners policies thru the roof.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Aren't you glad that people aren't like dogs in this respect...LOL


----------



## drew123 (Feb 17, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Well, i think if Tyson or Shiggs turned on me i would be quick to get them to the vet to find out what is going on.


That's my point, I don't think dogs are natured to turn on their owners, there's always more to the story.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

drew123 said:


> That's my point, I don't think dogs are natured to turn on their owners, there's always more to the story.


Yup absolutely, there is always more to the story


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Being so popular, many gsds probably end up with the wrong people. Also wonder how many redirected bites are considered "turning" on the owner.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> These lists on the internet are just made up by someone paid to make up lists.
> 
> I never pay that much attention to them.


Well you might not, but the insurance companies already do in my area. So they obviously base their conclusions on these lists.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

drew123 said:


> It's just a little frustrating because a lot of people see these lists and actually believe them.


Maybe that is a good thing? Some people shouldn't own the breeds on the list and maybe that will deter them. I've seen GSD's that turn on their owner, I personally have had what I thought were decent GSD's turn on me(didn't own them). I've also seen it with Dobes. I have been bit by one Rott and chased by another. Oddly enough I've never seen it with a Pit Bull.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> These lists on the internet are just made up by someone paid to make up lists.
> 
> I never pay that much attention to them.


This place really needs a 'Like' button.


----------



## drew123 (Feb 17, 2014)

Good point. Its true that some German shepherds are aggressive and violent, but couldn't this be said with any dog breed? I don't think aggressive is necessarily relative to a dogs breed. I have a yorkie also, and she is the meanest, most aggressive dog I've owned. I also have a friend who has a beautiful golden retriever named rusty, but that dog would rip your throat out with a smile. I'm terrified of it and its bitten its owners several times. But you don't see yorkies or Golden's on the list.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Insure companies do look at lists, but shouldn't care about uncited lists like this. This is just clickbait on the level of a Buzzfeed "article." Insurance looks at their own and industry claim statistics and stats from places like the CDC.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Maybe that is a good thing? Some people shouldn't own the breeds on the list and maybe that will deter them. I've seen GSD's that turn on their owner, I personally have had what I thought were decent GSD's turn on me(didn't own them). I've also seen it with Dobes. I have been bit by one Rott and chased by another. Oddly enough I've never seen it with a Pit Bull.


The thing is, articles like this deter people for the wrong reason and perpetuate false breed stereotypes. I'm all for deterring people who aren't responsible enough for certain breeds, but I would rather do it by being informative about exercise and grooming and training requirements than by spreading false information that the GSD is a big bad villain that will turn on its owner for no reason. It also supports the myth that certain breeds of dog will just randomly turn on their owner for no reason whatsoever and that just isn't true. So not only does an article like this perpetuate false stereotypes, it also perpetuates ignorance of dog behavior. Not something I would ever agree with, much less spread around.


----------



## drew123 (Feb 17, 2014)

Pax8 said:


> llombardo said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe that is a good thing? Some people shouldn't own the breeds on the list and maybe that will deter them. I've seen GSD's that turn on their owner, I personally have had what I thought were decent GSD's turn on me(didn't own them). I've also seen it with Dobes. I have been bit by one Rott and chased by another. Oddly enough I've never seen it with a Pit Bull.
> ...


YES this is exactly what I mean. Thank you.


----------

